# Bra Patterns, Supplies and Sewing Tips



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

Where's a good (and fairly inexpensive) place online to buy bra and panty patterns, and the materials needed to make them? I just went shopping for underwear recently (the first time in too long), and I couldn't believe how the prices have gone up! I'm going to have to either make my own or go without

Also, any suggestions for making one's own underwear? I sew my own skirts and a few other things like curtains, quilts, fur hats, etc, but I'm not a great seamstress.

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.sewsassy.com/

I know this place and have known the owner for about 15 years. She's a tiny bit gruff and is going straight mail order, but I buy from her. I know she ships a lot everyday.

Also, Kwik Sew patterns are good, have simple instructions and are not hard. When you see how easy it is to make underware, you'll be amazed. Just listen to Catherine (the owner) advice. On needles (ball point) and such. Tricot to make a few pairs of underware should be about $5 a yard.


I can recommend her. And she sews the patterns and such, so she knows the sewing part also.

Angie


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you! I will certainly save money there. Even if I only purchased enough to make one at a time, it would still cost much less than retail.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Also Try The Needle Nook of Whichita, KS.

Anne is great and will give you great tips about making lingerie. 

http://ndlnookfab.blogspot.com/


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

This thread got me to thinking "I can do this, I can make my own panties". I bought Kwik Sew #2100 today. I'm looking at www.sewsassy.com, trying to decide what fabric and elastic to order. My plans are to save by making my own, but at the same time, I don't want to put forth the time and them fall apart, after the first washing, because I chose the least expensive fabric. The best buy, cost wise, might be the bundles, but I'm not familiar with these types of fabric. Any suggestions on what I should order? I did read, on another thread, to buy a man's white t-shirt, cut up and use for the liner. That sounded like a good idea.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi CountryLady. I bought regular tricot (the not sheer stuff) and a 1" wide waist elastic and then the 3/8 inch co-ordinating elastic. The 60" wide tricot is usually around $5 a yard and that will make more pairs than you'd think. The elastic is not that expensive either. And unless you have good t-shirts that you want to cut up, be sure to purchase the small amount of cotton knit lining for the crotch area.

If in doubt give Catherine or her ladies a call, or email -They can tell you exactly what you need.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

This helps me a lot. I didn't notice they had the cotton lining fabric too. I'll go back and look. Once I get my supplies, how easy can this be? Thanks bunches.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's really easy. I've been meaning to do some more, but other projects get in the way.

I got yards of tricot once a year or three ago (two store locations back for Catherine) - there had been a flood and I got yards at $2 each yard so I was buying 5 yards at a time of about 4 different colors, and yards of elastic.

I think your pattern has the crotch lining, if not you'll want to have it anyway.
But Catherine has done classes on making your own underwear so she can help. She's usually a 'talker' when I go to the store.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh rats girls! I was determined NOT to store extra bras ahead. How can you if you aren't sure what size you will be and you can't make them? Once the bras were gone, I wasn't going to have to wear one anymore. Now I will have to try to make some!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Calli- make sports bras, they are more comfortable and easier to make.


----------



## crazygardener (Oct 22, 2007)

Have been looking for a good sports bra pattern....any suggestions???:happy:

Sheryl


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_thumbs.cfm?Cat=Misses&Level=Lingerie&QL=MissLingerie

the pattern 3301 looks like a good one. The Kwik Sew patterns are on heavy paper and multi-sized. You can trace off your size, or cutomize with a combination of sizes to make it fit YOU.

at the bottom of this page from Sew Sassy's web site are some hints on making bras...
http://www.sewsassy.com/BraProducts/BraPatternsKits.html

Angie


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I have recently tried women's boxers for underwear, and I urge all women to try these. Mine don't have elastic at the leg openings, and are very comfy...they're sort of like regular shorts, but they have a gusset at the crotch. They reach a little below where a regular panty would fall. I've had problems with heat rash, and wearing these boxers really helps, as there's no chafing at the leg openings. So this is something to consider when picking out panty patterns...if you see tap pants, or boxer style panties, you might want to try them.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Lynn Bodoni said:


> I have recently tried women's boxers for underwear, and I urge all women to try these. Mine don't have elastic at the leg openings, and are very comfy...they're sort of like regular shorts, but they have a gusset at the crotch. They reach a little below where a regular panty would fall. I've had problems with heat rash, and wearing these boxers really helps, as there's no chafing at the leg openings. So this is something to consider when picking out panty patterns...if you see tap pants, or boxer style panties, you might want to try them.


Do they bunch up under slacks?


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

designer said:


> Do they bunch up under slacks?


 I don't know, I haven't worn slacks in a long, long time. It's not a religious thing, I'm just very fat, and find it much easier to wear dresses or skirts and tops. However, guys have worn boxers for many years under slacks, and seem to get along fine.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm very interested in trying this. How do the small, med, and large pattern sizes they have compare to the number sizes you see in the store?


----------

